# What color are these?



## mrottler (Jun 11, 2011)

These are some birmingham rollers my son just got. The first was called a lavender (it's male) and the other single photo was called an andalusian (it is a hen). I am wondering if if these are the same (indigo or maybe even opal?) or if the cock is just spread ash or ??? and if they are a good match to get more of the same.
Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Hi Michelle,

The hen does not look like an andalusian to me, at least not the spread indigo on blue that I have seen. I would guess dominant opal and dilute, but that is just a guess. Because of all the white, we cannot even be sure she is spread.

The cock is also a mystery to me, I think the neck is too dark to be spread ash-red, but then again, I have never bred any spread ash myself, so this could well be one. This definitely does not look like the homozygous indigo spreads I have seen, they usually have darker / bluer heads than this bird, and a more laced appearance to the wings.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help, but maybe someone else will have some idea.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

the cock is a strawberry... ash red + spread, they vary in expressions...

I doubt the hen is a spread indigo looking at her neck colour.... possibly opal.. 
if it is opal, you can get some nice combinations with the strawberry...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You are correct in calling the cock lavender. That is the nickname for spread ash-red.

The hen is definitely opal. If she is andalusian as well, then that would make her an Opalusian.


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

nzpouter said:


> the cock is a strawberry... ash red + spread, they vary in expressions...
> 
> I doubt the hen is a spread indigo looking at her neck colour.... possibly opal..
> if it is opal, you can get some nice combinations with the strawberry...


Ive never heard lavender be called strawberry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Different countries may have slightly different nicknames for colors. Here, "strawberry" refers to a sooty ash-red.


----------



## mrottler (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies, I questioned the andalusian on the female as well, so if she is opal, then she would be opal on a blue check, correct? With the bronzing on her chest, I wondered if she was dilute as well. 
Michelle


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

My vote is for blue opal check, white-wing pied, white tail.

She could be dilute, but it is difficult to be sure without breeding tests. Opal expresses in many different ways, and can look somewhat like dilute sometimes.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My vote is opal, indigo check. Maybe not andalusian, but I really do think it is indigo. Dunno why, just has that look to it.


----------

